# Fasttech Xmas coupon code 5% off



## Cat (28/11/14)

XMAS14
Use this Fasttech Xmas coupon code for 5% off everything store-wide – non-stackable with other offers.
Coupon is active now – expires on 11/29/2014 (tomorrow) 
http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/coupons/coupon/fasttech-coupon-code/#.VHiVfBaGzIU

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (28/11/14)

Cat said:


> XMAS14
> Use this Fasttech Xmas coupon code for 5% off everything store-wide – non-stackable with other offers.
> Coupon is active now – expires on 11/29/2014 (tomorrow)
> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/coupons/coupon/fasttech-coupon-code/#.VHiVfBaGzIU


I got 10% off yesterday from them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat (28/11/14)

How? Still valid?


----------



## capetocuba (28/11/14)

Cat said:


> How? Still valid?


Was _*blackfriday14*_ code, not sure if its still working.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (28/11/14)

Just used it and it still works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

